#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 【活動】骨架接龍

## 路恩。希格雷因

各位日安我是路恩owo/

有鑑於版上的繪圖活動除了交換、贈圖、委託之外，就是一些個人的雜圖串
好像除了回文跟收圖之外就沒事做了(?
於是我決定開這串來辦一個活動，可以讓大家一起練習畫圖~


好的，那麼來講解規則~
這串的活動是"骨架接龍"，基本上就是第一樓出一個骨架題目，二樓畫一個人物作出指定的骨架動作，然後二樓也要出一個題目給三樓，以此類推
※此樓為第一樓

規則:

*怎麼交作業*:原則上採先搶先贏，作業沒交的話不能出題，這是為了避免整串滿滿的題目卻沒人交作業的情況發生，請見諒；如果你無論如何都要搶到這樓的作業的話，可以先回文佔樓並於作業區寫上"待補"
但是使用佔樓的人，請於取得題目後兩日(48小時)內補上作業，超過的話下一樓自動遞補
原則上作業只需要動作和題目一樣即可，腳色的種族年齡性別等全無限制

活動期限:*不限*，接龍沒有結束期限，就算你一百年後才發現這串，想要玩也歡迎~
沒人回的話也可能會停擺一陣子，總之採隨緣政策(?
骨架種類:請以*獸人*和*純獸*為主
骨架範圍:*至少半身*，上半身下半身或截在中間都沒關係，但至少要有半個人物大小，不過還是希望大家可以練習全身圖~
完成度:*線稿*以上，畢竟是練習，完成度不用太高，可以先丟線稿，日後如果想放完成彩圖可以用編輯功能補上

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*骨架動作(新增)*:以不重複為原則，從自己這樓往前推五層 不能和他們的動作重複到
骨架數量(新增):至少一個，至多三個，可以是有互動的畫面

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
畫風種類(新增):正常比例和Q版比例皆可，請同時以文字附註
修正(新增):若題目本身有些瑕疵(ex.雙手長短不一、關節可動範圍不科學)，交作業者可以做合理修正

其他:
提供一個骨架生成器(人型): http://www.eggazyoutatsu.net/atarichanDrawer.html


空白單子:
◆我要交作業:

◆給下一位的題目:

------------------------------------我是分隔線----------------------------------------------
因為是一樓，所以直接出題目
◆給下一位的題目:

----------


## 白瞳

來占樓囉~(?

◆我要交作業:

超喜歡這種風格試畫看看(?

◆給下一位的題目:

骨架超怪(

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

◆我要交作業:
這是個很多瑕疵的彩虹貓(?
沒有腮紅外加餅乾(#

◆給下一位的題目:
是透明圖層(#

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





=====
這種提議我喜歡!!!Owo)b
只是我盡量交作業兩天內對我來說有點趕(#

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

自己來推一下_(:3

◆我要交作業:



◆給下一位的題目:



請各位踴躍參與喔~
免得我出一堆人體骨架

----------


## 卡斯特

這種活動超讚的！
我在其他地方有玩過，玩了會上癮www

我先佔樓，剛剛好不容易畫好一半伊默兒的骨架，結果被搶了qwqqqqq
等等補圖

◆我要交作業:


這大概是我畫最快的一次了(扣掉寫功課跟洗澡
有時間在詳細畫
路恩的骨架讚！

◆給下一位的題目:


我不是很會畫骨架，還請見諒/\
看到下一個是ISAACLOU於是就畫獸人骨架了www(炸


不過我能給伊默兒的骨架作業www(?
警察叔叔就是他(#

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





=========

然後建議可以新增一個規則
分享圖片時記得附註骨架提供者的名字，算是尊重原作者www
((因為路恩的骨架真的很讚讓我想分享(#

----------


## ISAACLOU

我來參加啦~
好吧被卡滋搶了那麼坐等卡滋完成啦~
◆我要交作業:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    由于是画在纸上还有纸张大小的问题骨架不完全一样……请见谅_(:_」∠)_




◆給下一位的題目:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    女性兽人的骨架谁敢来战！


先交路恩作業:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    呵呵沒看清規則……
腦洞開的有點大……
沒有板子只能畫紙上……
加多一個人應該沒問題吧……

----------


## 帕格薩斯

◆我要交作業:


傷眼睛喔注意(?)

ISAAC丟我直球我好害羞(欸你夠
既然是ISAAC的題目就畫這樣了(呆滯

想說既然感覺那麼空就弄得像鎖進螢幕的那種感覺才不是要掩蓋住某隻手勒
然後為什麼我用手機看的時候，紫色的部分全部都變成藍色了(痛哭流涕( 
渣渣繪(爆炸     
    


◆給下一位的題目:


點我~

    銀牙久等了！！(給

----------


## 月光銀牙

卡位卡位!!!!!!!!!!!
坐等啪機回來
其實早早就想來了，礙於活動還沒辦完事情還沒搞定(呈現半瘋的狀態Owo)


啪機出的題目





老實說這張對我來說是個很大的挑戰    
    




給下一位的題目





靈感來源是某天我搓柔羊咩的頭，然後我就被她咬了

----------


## 夢魘

來佔樓w好像很有趣

◆我要交作業：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




愛護弟弟的大哥（？

◆給下一位的題目：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




有點動態，挑戰看看

----------


## 孤寂白虎

來佔樓啦!!第一次挑戰!!來試試看!!

◆我要交作業：


◆給下一位的題目：

----------


## 火狼

佔樓～佔樓～
◆我要交作業:
 
有點奇怪的自拍姿勢
◆給下一位的題目:
 

吊單槓的姿勢，畫不好請見諒

----------


## 曜狼

先佔樓:3已完成
◆我要交作業:

◆給下一位的題目:


話說這樣會不會很不像題目啊（恐

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

◆我要交作業:
                                                                                                                                      是草稿風喔(你屁
◆給下一位的題目:
                                                                                                                                       抱歉骨架超廢我不會畫骨架啦qwqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## 帝嵐

◆我要交作業:


吃我草圖!因為某些部分不符合人體工學和不美觀所以改了些

◆給下一位的題目:


很廢我知道= =  可自行調整~

----------


## 幻魂血牙

卡樓 希望銀星給我純獸骨架(挑屁
◆我要交作業:
（待補）
◆給下一位的題目:

----------


## GrayPhantom

小弟不才，也來卡一位

◆我要交作業:
（待補）
◆給下一位的題目:
（待補）

----------


## 月光銀牙

請以不評論畫技和美觀為宗旨


◆我要交作業:


◆給下一位的題目:


啪機~請~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

這裡好熱鬧呀，我也來像銀牙一樣第二次回應囉。
我要交作業：
畫了自家狗狗的血脈覺醒型態哦哦哦哦哦(灑花花

給下一位的題目：
白醬對不起我是個腦殘(眼神死

----------


## 白瞳

我來佔樓第二次uwu/
(灑米鯊

我要交作業：

畫好了yeeee(爆炸

給下一位的題目：

很久以前出好的題目(
很廢抱歉orz

----------


## 羽翔

感覺好有趣的活動:3
於是也來卡位一下(?
請給我最好的獸人骨架(?

我要交作業：
(待補)
給下一位的題目：
(待補)

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

各位日安
不好意思插個樓補充一下

由於我一開始沒有考慮到風格問題，導致圖串上同時有正常比例和Q版比例的骨架
但是我認為兩種骨架都有可以學習的地方，因此決定保留所有的題目
先前的題目和作業也不需做更動

但是要麻煩各位，在此樓發布之後，所有的題目(含先佔樓後補上)必須註明骨架種類
作業也請照著題目練習，不過合理的小修正是可以的(ex.雙手長度不一、關節可動範圍不科學......etc.)
此規則於首樓同步更新

有任何疑慮也可以直接在聊天室裡討論~
如果真的找不到獸可以討論，那也請各位花點時間動動爪，查閱工具書和參考資料，相信也是能有所收穫


那麼以上，感謝閱讀
祝各位畫圖愉快~

----------

